# Local Cube Store



## Cube321 (Feb 21, 2011)

Do Any of you Have a local Cube Store that sells cubing items? (Not just Storebought).

What's it called?


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

Cube321 said:


> Do Any of you Have a local Cube Store that sells cubing items? (Not just Storebought).
> 
> What's it called?


 
I think the only two physical cube shops are the hknowstore and puzzleaddictions.

I may be wrong.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Feb 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> I think the only two physical cube shops are the hknowstore and puzzleaddictions.
> 
> I may be wrong.


Also, Cubikon in Munich (Germany)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 21, 2011)

my closest cube store is at moa and they have v-cubes but not much else.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 21, 2011)

Marus in Taiwan...


----------



## MiSenIn (Feb 22, 2011)

this store sells cheap and good quality cubes, Support Wholesale and Retail! http://www.china-magic-cube.com


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 22, 2011)

There use to be a store called go games/calendar store it sold board games and cubes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, if by chance I walk by a cube store-owner such as camcuber, ispinz, or bigbee, I can knock he the door and ask...???


----------

